# Forum Genoa



## Cizzu (17 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi, conoscete un forum dei tifosi del Genoa?


----------



## Carlo.A (22 Settembre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, conoscete un forum dei tifosi del Genoa?



Grifoni.net un mio amico scrive là


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

Odio genova!


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Settembre 2017)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> Grifoni.net un mio amico scrive là



Si c'è il "muro dei tifosi" l'unico forum un pò attivo del tifo genoano.


----------



## Cizzu (26 Settembre 2017)

Grazie.
L'ho chiesto unicamente per avere, da parte dei tifosi genoani, qualche feedback sul nostro ex Adel Taarabt, sapere come sta giocando e come si comporta. E' un giocatore che mi è sempre piaciuto molto.




Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si c'è il "muro dei tifosi" l'unico forum un pò attivo del tifo genoano.



Si, l'avevo già visto.. ma non mi sembra esattamente un forum, inoltre non è poi molto attivo..


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Settembre 2017)

Lasciamo stare per favore non parliamo di altri forum


----------

